# How do I care/handle a skittish rat?



## Amaracalle (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi I’m new to owning rats and I got two boys about a month ago. Both came from a pet store that Goes above and beyond for its pets care. Recently they did a project to breed rats to show people they are wonderful pets and the project is now over and the mothers are up to find a new home as they don’t promote over breeding. I thought I mention that to show they rats have been cared for kindly in the pet store and the first one I got (Names him Roquefort) because he was so scared and skittish compared to the other ones I felt bad and later I learned they do better in pairs so four days later I got him a friend (named him hoodie) and immediately he got so much more Active in his cage. Now hoodie is very active and the opposite of skittish (he might even could be considered stupid) but Roquefort still is constantly hiding 70% of the time I mean he will run up and smell my face and gently take things from my hand before running like I’m about to kill him. Is thier any way I can make him more comfortable in his cage or in courage him to be more comfortable with me handling him?


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

This sounds like a great pet store, its because of pet stores like these that people can continue to understand how amazing rats are. I'd like to say that from what I've read, your doing a good job so far with your skittish rat. The fact that he comes up to you, acts curious about you, and takes food from you, are all great signs that he trusts you enough to come out of his safe space, and even though he's running away, its better than him being frozen scared. To continue to bond with him keep in mind that you want him to associate every part of you as a good thing. This means when he's in your presence he should get rewarded with treats and feel a sense of security. One way to do this is to give him a licking treat on your hand (like yogurt or baby food), this will force him to stay near you while getting rewarded for it, it will also show him that nothing bad will happen when you close to him. Another thing you can do is when you pass his cage just drop a treat near him, this also rewards him for being near you and also gets him excited for you to come to the cage without having to be scared of you doing anything to him. It can also help to just hang out near the cage often, even making some noises that he can get used to, for example just sweeping or cleaning around the cage and then dropping some treats in. Another way to give him treats is to give tiny bits of treats that will take him quicker to eat so he will have to come back to you more often to get another, this will teach him to get used to coming back to you, and the goal is to eventually have him eat the treat without running away. 

If you have any concerns, questions, or problems feel free to post them. I love hearing updates on how things turn out. And lastly I'd like to wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Amaracalle (Aug 19, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> This sounds like a great pet store, its because of pet stores like these that people can continue to understand how amazing rats are. I'd like to say that from what I've read, your doing a good job so far with your skittish rat. The fact that he comes up to you, acts curious about you, and takes food from you, are all great signs that he trusts you enough to come out of his safe space, and even though he's running away, its better than him being frozen scared. To continue to bond with him keep in mind that you want him to associate every part of you as a good thing. This means when he's in your presence he should get rewarded with treats and feel a sense of security. One way to do this is to give him a licking treat on your hand (like yogurt or baby food), this will force him to stay near you while getting rewarded for it, it will also show him that nothing bad will happen when you close to him. Another thing you can do is when you pass his cage just drop a treat near him, this also rewards him for being near you and also gets him excited for you to come to the cage without having to be scared of you doing anything to him. It can also help to just hang out near the cage often, even making some noises that he can get used to, for example just sweeping or cleaning around the cage and then dropping some treats in. Another way to give him treats is to give tiny bits of treats that will take him quicker to eat so he will have to come back to you more often to get another, this will teach him to get used to coming back to you, and the goal is to eventually have him eat the treat without running away.
> 
> If you have any concerns, questions, or problems feel free to post them. I love hearing updates on how things turn out. And lastly I'd like to wish you the best of luck!


Thank you for the advice! I already have them in my living room by my bedroom door so they see me when I take care of my fish daily and I have taken up to sitting with them as the pet store told me being around them in sight is a good way to bond. This is prob why hoodie atleast has become friendly enough to try to climb out his cage to me when I get close enough or open it! I did put peanut butter (small amounts like rubbing it on my finger to prevent chocking hazards and natural pet friendly peanut butter) and I hold it about a inch from him and he will lick it off my hand (if hoodie doesn’t steal it first) I understand if he is just like this and I’m fully prepared to have/ take care of a rat that prob just doesn’t want constant attention however as long as I have him I want to atleast try to get him to come around or atleast make sure he’s comfortable. I will try giving him treats every time I walk by. Thank you for responding it’s nice to know I’m atleast on the right track!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm so glad your the kind of person who would be willing to understand and still love their rat no matter what issues they have. It's a great idea to keep them in a place like your living room I love that you did that. If you haven't done this yet, I recommend taking the next step with your skittish rat (and even with your bolder rat), which is bringing them to a small area, like a bathroom, a bed, or a couch, making sure that it is empty, and putting a way to hide on your body, like a blanket over your legs or wearing a hoodie. While doing this you can give them treats for being curious and for allowing you to touch or hold them. If they decide to hide on you, or in a corner, then don't touch them just allow them to settle down. During this time you can also teach them some simple tricks: 



, this will keep their mind off of their new surroundings, and it will also train them to focus on you. Good signs to look our for is seeing them running around, playing together, or eventually sleeping on or near you.


----------



## Amaracalle (Aug 19, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> I'm so glad your the kind of person who would be willing to understand and still love their rat no matter what issues they have. It's a great idea to keep them in a place like your living room I love that you did that. If you haven't done this yet, I recommend taking the next step with your skittish rat (and even with your bolder rat), which is bringing them to a small area, like a bathroom, a bed, or a couch, making sure that it is empty, and putting a way to hide on your body, like a blanket over your legs or wearing a hoodie. While doing this you can give them treats for being curious and for allowing you to touch or hold them. If they decide to hide on you, or in a corner, then don't touch them just allow them to settle down. During this time you can also teach them some simple tricks:
> 
> 
> 
> , this will keep their mind off of their new surroundings, and it will also train them to focus on you. Good signs to look our for is seeing them running around, playing together, or eventually sleeping on or near you.


Thank you for the advice and suggestions. After the first post I listen to your advice and started giving them treats every time I walk by (lil pieces of carrots I cut up as they seem to be his favorite) and talking to him more. I have hearing issues so I talk loudly with out realizing it but I was try to make myself talk a lot lower to see if it helped. I’m ecstatic to say in Just two days He already came up to the door to me ( still nervously off course like he wasn’t to sure) and I got him to pick peanut butter off my hand after each time he would step back a few inches but I would put more on my hand and he would come back!!!!!! This is the first time sinse I had him he did this!! I was expecting it to take a few weeks before he would come anywhere close to me to get a treat on his own but two days while starting this routine he did it! So thank you so much for your help!! I will wait a few day’s and then try to put them on my bed and see how it goes!


----------

